# Which postcodes get three IVF nhs funded?



## kymkitten (Nov 27, 2006)

How do i find out which postcodes do getthe full three attempts at nhs funded IVF treatments? as i would like to broaden my options and poss move into a better area.
Look forward to hearing your replies.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well I can tell you it aint Berkshire, you get NOTHING   

Good luck

cheesyb
xx


----------



## kymkitten (Nov 27, 2006)

I think its awful that you get nothing.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

my PCT wouldn't tell us what we got!!


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi,

Surrey Heath only give you one and I think there are quite tight guidelines as to who can and cant!

Katie


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm in Hampshire and My PCT wouldn't fund me either - until I'm 34!!  They had many other restrictions and wouldn't bend the rules even though I have no tubes and can't conceive naturally, so I went it alone.

It's very frustrating.


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

same here were 24 and have to wait untill we are 34.it sucks doesnt it


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Edinburgh provides three NHS attempts


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Cambridgeshire give you one free cycle.


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi!
Cheshire / Manchester area, we were entitled to 3 nhs goes... however each private go that you pay for reduces your nhs entitlement!!!  The waiting list is at least 3years with my pct (in fact we received a letter for an open evening over 2.5yrs after going on the list) With an escalating fsh we funded 2 ivfs privately and were so very lucky to be successful on our 2nd go 
Good luck
Piper


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi,

The part of lincolnshire that I'm in give you 2 funded attempts, if you meet all of their criteria.


Good luck hun  


Kate. 
xxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya in Blackburn (East lancs) we get 3 free nhs goes. But i think if you live in another part of lancs it changes? We didnt have long to wait either. We've been very lucky.


----------



## kymkitten (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you to all that posted. I bet it sounded like a strange question but i live on the Isle of Wight and i get one free attempt when I'm 36 and thats 17 yr wait so i decide that when i hit 23 i will fight it all the way i don't think that the wait is fair and me and DH are not willing to let them push us aside for the next 17yrs. Saying that i read a thread and it gave a website that i did look at and its offering 3 attempts for £4000-£4500 (I cant remember the quote but it is between those figures)which i thought was quite good>
Thanks for all your replies.
Kym~X~


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I live in Bury (lancs) and am under Manchester (st Marys). I get 3 goes but for every private one i have i lose an NHS go      

we're about to self-fund as we don't want to wait for the NHS, only done one year so far x


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

hi i live in leigh (manchester) our nhs gives you 3 attemps but i dont qualify as my hubby has 2 girls it stinks    polly


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I am in Staines and it comes under Surrey PCT, and I have been on the NHS list for a year so far and herd nothing apparently it is over three years long and if I reach 35 before I get to the top of the list I dont get one and I am 32 this year, luckily however I have got a bfp on oiut 2nd private go, so hopefully when we get to the top of the list we wont need it but darnt come off the list just in case, but if we have had 3 privates then we loose our Nhs one


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

We get 3 free goes in Fife. Like some other girls have said tho if you go private that counts as one of your attempts. The waiting list is about 2 years.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I am in Berkshire and we dont get a free go till we are over 36 years old!!


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Thats shocking! I'm only 31 but was 30 when we went on waiting list. Don't think we have any age restrictions to be honest...


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'd be careful about moving just so you can get free goes - funding isn't written in stone and can change very rapidly and without much notice.

In Surrey Heath (west surrey) you have to have been trying (unsuccessfully) for 3 years, have no children (either partner) and be under 36 (I believe). You also have to have a BMI of less than 30.
Also if you go private during the year you qualify I think you lose your NHS go. 

The whole NHS/funded cycle dilemma is a bit of a shambles quite frankly - its all down to budgets at the end of the day.....

Deb


----------



## first timer (Jun 28, 2006)

Oxfordshire gives you one free go....provided you weigh the same as a stick and you or your partner haven't any previous children. Then you get to sit on the waiting list!


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm also in Oxfordshire..but i've been told by GP & consultant at the JR that i don't qualify for any free treatment as i'm too young..  need to be between 37-39 to get free treatment..i don't want to wait 10 years for this!!

Jenny


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

don't move to wales - everyone is entitled to 1 NHS go as long as they meet the criteria:
under 37
no kids - either partner
heterosexual relationship
BMI under 30.......need i go on.

it's good that all qualifiying women get one go - but when i went on the list I was entitled to 3 goes - then got a letter saying the postcode lottery has stopped now you only get 1 try. i had been on the list for 2 years at that point. IT STINKS!


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya

We live in Rochdale, Lancs and get 3 goes on the NHS if you meet the criteria, BMI of 30 or under
under 36
luckily they allow if it is the woman with the problems and the man has previous children but the woman has none, but if i lived 10 miles up the road we wouldn't qualify on that criteria (DH has 2 kids)
the wait for st mary's in manchester is about 3 years which by then i would be too old (and probably still to fat) so i was referred to st james in leeds with a 12 month wait.
we are having a private go while waiting but this will knock a go off our NHS entitlement

defo a postcode lottery and totally unfair


----------



## jem100 (Nov 8, 2005)

I live in Tipton, West Midlands and come under the Sandwell Trust.  They offer one free go if neither of the couple have any children, your under 35 with a BMI under 30.  I think the waiting list is three years.  

I agree its a complete shambles, its about time they got rid of this postcode lottery for treatment and at least made the criteria the same for everyone countrywide.


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello....
I live in ealing and you get one free cycle but the list is 3 years long and you have to be under 40
no kids - either partner. We have no kids and are under 40 but 3 years?!?! so we are going Private


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

I live in Worcestershire and you can have 1 NHS funded treatment if you are under 39.  Not sure of other criteria.

This age limit has recently been increased from 35. When we were first told that we needed IVF we were not advised of the age restrictions and naively never thought to ask.  I was told just after my 35th birthday and therefore did not meet the 'criteria' and we proceeded with private tx.  I have now reapplied for funding because of the age increase and they have said no because I have had private tx even though it was their restrictions that forced us to do that at the time!  Needless to say I am not a happy bunny and have written a letter of complaint (loads of other issues regarding the information that we were given and treatment that we received around the time of diagnosis - 9 months of contradictions ) So am to receive a reply within the next 2 weeks.  I'll keep you posted on out come!


----------



## jem100 (Nov 8, 2005)

Mackie said:


> This age limit has recently been increased from 35. When we were first told that we needed IVF we were not advised of the age restrictions and naively never thought to ask. I was told just after my 35th birthday and therefore did not meet the 'criteria' and we proceeded with private tx. I have now reapplied for funding because of the age increase and they have said no because I have had private tx even though it was their restrictions that forced us to do that at the time! Needless to say I am not a happy bunny and have written a letter of complaint (loads of other issues regarding the information that we were given and treatment that we received around the time of diagnosis - 9 months of contradictions ) So am to receive a reply within the next 2 weeks. I'll keep you posted on out come!





Mackie said:


> I live in Worcestershire and you can have 1 NHS funded treatment if you are under 39. Not sure of other criteria.
> 
> This age limit has recently been increased from 35. When we were first told that we needed IVF we were not advised of the age restrictions and naively never thought to ask. I was told just after my 35th birthday and therefore did not meet the 'criteria' and we proceeded with private tx. I have now reapplied for funding because of the age increase and they have said no because I have had private tx even though it was their restrictions that forced us to do that at the time! Needless to say I am not a happy bunny and have written a letter of complaint (loads of other issues regarding the information that we were given and treatment that we received around the time of diagnosis - 9 months of contradictions ) So am to receive a reply within the next 2 weeks. I'll keep you posted on out come!


Humm... thats interesting to hear, what health authority do you come under Mackie? We live in the same area so could come under the same one, mine is Sandwell.

Strangley, we have very similar stories, I too found out I needed ICSI just after my 35th birthday (found out 6 weeks too late to join the waiting list). Neither my GP or the hospital said anything about there being an age limit and to be honest I never thought to ask. I was kept waiting for months and months for the inital test appointments when if I'd known my age could be a problem I'd have gone private. Me thinks they probably keep quiet about this on purpose to cut down on the funding.

I'm due to start my first (and probably only) privately funded ICSI next month though so even if the rules have changed I might not be able to get on the waiting list but still it'd be interesting if it was the same authority would'nt it.


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

I had one free go in East Sussex (under 35, no previous children),  I moved to West Sussex where they have the same rules but as I'd already had one free go in East Sussex wasn't allowed another one.  Fairly short wait though (a few months).


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

its a bit far for you, I live in SW Scotland and we get 3 free goes of IVF on NHS and 4 IUIs.

good luck


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi

I live in West Kent, you get three funded IUI's or one funded IVF, as far as I know there is no waiting list, but don't quote me on that!  All the usual criteria stand:

BMI, AGE, KIDS FROM PREVIOUS RELATIONSHIP A NO GO ............??

I didn't qualify because DH has two boys, so we have funded three cycles and we are now skint!!!   But we did get there in the end!

Chickadee - Wentworth, lovely lovely lovely!!! I have dreams about him!

 girls with all your treatment!

Willow
xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi

I live in Borough Green (which comes under Sevenoaks, Kent) we were given 1 free go of IVF on the NHS at Guys and St Thomas hospital, no waiting lists.


----------



## klh1977 (Apr 16, 2004)

I live in Rochdale and my GP's postcode is OL12. I get 3 trys on NHS but I'm over my BMI at the moment


----------



## angus999 (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm from Teesside and when I enquired about fertility treatment, my GP never mentioned any funding at all on the NHS so we never enquired further. We went private at James Cook University Hospital, Middlesbrough. It took 3 goes and now have beautiful twin boys but it cost us almost £5000 per IVF try!!


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

How can i find out about this ladies?

I live in County Durham.

Would appreciate your advice.

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

nickym said:


> How can i find out about this ladies?
> 
> I live in County Durham.
> 
> ...


You would need to speak directly with your local PCT ...you can search on here...

http://www.nhs.uk/England/AuthoritiesTrusts/Pct/Default.aspx

Good luck
Natasha

links


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

I live in Rutland and they allow one free go under 40.  I'm hoping they will honour this as they messed up the last cycle and I'm 40 next month.  I've also had 2 IUI's and some clomid cycles.

Good luck.


----------



## perrier (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm in Cambridge, and were told we would get 1 - but the waiting list is over two year. AND if we go private in the meantime (which we have), we forefit the 1 free HNS one...


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Not SW london that's  for sure!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I'n in colchester, essex, we get 1 free go with the ususal stipulations.....no kids, under 40, low bmi etc. If you have any ivf treatment privatley you lose your go


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi,

I come under East Lancs, we get 3 free attempts at IVF/ICSI and the waiting list is approx 3-6 months (I am at St James in Leeds) as far as I am aware age is not an issue (I am 25) but BMI could be an issue, my BMI is under 19 and have been told to get it to 19 and over for treatment, which is easier said than done, but it is a wonderful excuse when I am tucking into chocolate and icecream every night, if my hubby says anthing I tell him that need a few pounds to have treatment! To be honest my periods (so far) have been a lot better since I have put weight on but I am going off the subject.......sorry!  

Good luck everyone!
xx


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi,

I live in Warrington and our criteria is as follows:-

No living children for either partner from their relationship or any previous relationship. Adopted children have the same status as biological children

Trying to conceive naturally for at least 24 months

BMI within the range of 19 - 29

2 Cycles of treatment are provided of IVF, ICSI or IUI (includidng DI) 

Cycle must start before the female is 40 (I was advised though that in reality this is 3

Previous cycles of treatment will be taken into consideration - a woman must not have more than 3 cycles altogether whether private or NHS (therefore 1 private attempt is allowed)

Same sex couples or single individuals qualify for trreatment is there os definate clinical sub-fertility and not purely on the absence of opposite sex gametes.


We meet all the criteria and were referred to Liverpool Women's Hospital for IVF last week. Not heard anything as yet and still trying to find out the length of wait we can expect.

Hope this helps!

Karen x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi there

The Hull IVF clinic offers 2 free goes on the NHS with no age criteria.  I did my first cycle at 25.  Myself or my husband do not have any other children, i dont know whether that counts.  Hull also topped the charts for the best clinic in 2006 and as you can see it worked for me second time round!

Cat x


----------

